# Cockpit-Wako R34



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got my new GTR magazine from Japan, a very nice issue this time, full of interesting read. I knew about cockpit-wako before ( thier Silvia S15), didn't know they did a GTR34 demo car . . .
I will be posting some other threads -scans from the magazine tomorrow . .a must see. 

Here are some great pics from thier site: ( not sure about the style tought):chuckle: 
www.cockpit-wako.com


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very nice? Its got lambo doors!!!uke:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> Very nice? Its got lambo doors!!!uke:


Handy in parking lots though.:shy:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Not bad minus the Lambo doors!!! 

Although interior just shouts "chav" IMHO. Plus the retrim seems to be very poor, especially the passenger seat. Looks like Superior Creative's work. Don't like the colour scheme or the centre effect look. 

Brakes are sweet though, and the Ti exhaust and rad panel. 

Thanks for sharing the pics. 

Wish i could get the GT-R mag monthly!!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I agree with the above, dont like that interior... dont like the doors...Like those rims tho, the Exhaust is okay. like the color..exculding all those go faster stickers


----------



## KING-GTR (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE ,but didn't like outside lines looks too much colourfull as sporty car  . KEEP ON THE GOOD WORK :wavey:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

alright, minus the lambo chav doors and all the poxy stckers and the fast and furious spolier


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Also tought the same, nice work to transform a R34 in scooby like  

But nice they have big pics on the site . . . .


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

its err... different


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Handy in parking lots though.:shy:


Yes if you actually have a Lambo. These you open regularly first, and then push up. Proper pointless!

Oh and the retrim....its so loose it looks like foreskin  hi hi


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> Yes if you actually have a Lambo. These you open regularly first, and then push up. Proper pointless!


Yeah, that does kind of defeat the object.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

He's forgotten the neons.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

The Car 

- the interieur (never seen such a bad retrim,next time they should contact robson on this)
- the Lambo or whatevertheyshouldbedoors
- the stickers

looks good:smokin:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

lol guys . .actually Wako used to have Neons on some demo cars . . .:chuckle:

by the way the retrim is Superior . .so much for that one.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

must be me, but don't like it one bit


----------

